# FS: EcoComplete



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

For sale:

1) Eco Complete. One bag: more red pebbles in it than usual. $25

2) Hydrosponge 3: sponge filter. Used but clean and in very good condition. $5

I'm in Maple Ridge. I'm ok with meeting in the Fraser Valley.

Looking for, and I'd be happy to trade (and include cash if fair): eheim 2217, or a Vertex LED fixture.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

bump!! Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Thanks!


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

If that 110 is still available when I come out to MR I will take it!
GLWS awesome filter!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

So happens there's a good chance I'm heading to Port Moody on Tuesday night. Maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Reckon said:


> So happens there's a good chance I'm heading to Port Moody on Tuesday night. Maybe we can figure something out.


I can just hear it now, "what? another filter????"


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

TigerOscar said:


> I can just hear it now, "what? another filter????"


Heh, I was collecting filters for a little while when I was setting up my planted tank. Yes, I had a few


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump thanks!


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

good price on th AC110, someone should pick this up...


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

PM sent

Please check your box & respond when ever your available.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

PMs replied.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

bump! thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Everything listed is still available!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the filter! Free bump for the rest!!!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

bump updated


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

bump! thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

BumP! I'm in Vancouver tomorrow and I'm open to meeting.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

bump! thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump I'm in Richmond today.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Price drops on tanks.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

bump please!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump it up!

I'll be at the pet expo on sunday afternoon


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll be at the pet expo tomorrow.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Feel free to make offers. I will only possibly deliver or meet part way if I happen to be traveling into your area. PM me to check my schedule. 
Also I promise to keep the money I get in exchange for these items within the hobby/community


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

22 is spoken for. 30gal is still available, now a steal at $25.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Heading into Vancouver on tuesday.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

updates! removed some items


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

24" Quad T5HO light added.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Going to north van tomorrow.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm heading into Vancouver tomorrow (Boundary & East 1st), I can meet along the way.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

In N.Van tomorrow.
Depending on where you want to meet in N.Van I'll try to meet, I'll be sharing a car.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll be heading to Surrey - Guildford on Tuesday.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in Vancouver on Thursday heading down to W4th and Fir area in the late morning and early afternoon. I can meet in the way back home.

I'm in Surrey again on Friday late morning.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Will be driving through Burnaby tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I will be driving to Burnaby tomorrow, I can meet around Metrotown.


----------

